# Favorite paper?



## Dan_F (Apr 6, 2008)

I'd like to get some nice FP friendly paper, any recommendations? Ruled please. 

Dan


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 7, 2008)

I haven't tried enough to say I have a favorite but I have tried the Rhodia pads and they are really smooth to write on.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 7, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Rhodia or Clairefontane papers. They are both very fountain pen friendly


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 7, 2008)

For a plethora of fine writing papers, visit http://www.exaclair.com/brands_rhodia.shtml , No affiliation.


----------



## RussFairfield (Apr 7, 2008)

What?? You mean I shouldn't be using the paper I pull out of the printer feed.


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> 
> What?? You mean I shouldn't be using the paper I pull out of the printer feed.


Nah..... that's for ballpoints and those who don't know better!


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the leads folks.

Dan


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 7, 2008)

I also use Clairefontane papers as samplers for people to test drive my FP's on...


----------

